# Waxoil undersealing treatment



## Bimobil

Hi,
I am having my dismountable base vehicle, mitsubishi L200 undersealed by a company called Rustmaster in Knutsford on thursday,

They seem to be very well recommended and if anyone is interested I will report back on their service.

It is not cheap, but as my L200 is an import and has no rust protection I feel it is well worth it.

Keep warm all :wink: 

Darren


----------



## goldi

Afternoon folks,


Lets be knowing what you think of it when its done especialy if its a noise insulator.


norm


----------



## drcotts

therev was a feature on them in MMM a few months ago and its reported to be a good job. they blast all the rust off first with High pressure water.

Is it waxoyl they use or a preventative of their own?

remeber Zeebharting years ago...?

Phill


----------



## Bimobil

Yes, it is Waxoyls own products they use,and work is guaranteed.

Here is the link.

They do treat MH's, though being a dismountable, I am only having the base vehicle done.

Will report back and maybe take some pics if I can.

Darren.


----------



## lesanne

Hi , had my Fiat ducatto steam cleaned and wax oiled 2 yrs ago by a Bus co in Leicester , after steam cleaning they found that the cross member under the radiator to be rusted through on one side only( year 1997 Autotrail ),after 2 yrs it still looks brill to me , also well commented on last 2 mots , well worth the £120 i paid.


----------



## philsil

My 1980 waxoyl tin in the garage has gone rusty


----------



## jocie

My waxoyl tin in the garage ( 30 years old )has not gone rusty, but if it had started to rust on the outside only which I suspect is the case with yours, this would have nothing to do with the effectiveness of the waxoyl inside, so why did you bother posting ?


----------



## drcotts

jocie said:


> My waxoyl tin in the garage ( 30 years old )has not gone rusty, but if it had started to rust on the outside only which I suspect is the case with yours, this would have nothing to do with the effectiveness of the waxoyl inside, so why did you bother posting ?


I think it was just a jovial play on words Jocie rather than a serious post against waxoyl.


----------



## zappy61

I'm a Waxoyl fan. All three of my M/Hs I did myself but you need a nice warm day to keep the waxoyl flowing I got the pump from Halfords. Its a dirty job though so if the price is reasonable well worth having done.

Graham


----------

